
Learning Fast: If You Had 15 Days to Learn Calculus, How Would You Do It? - e19293001
https://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/2016/03/14/learning-fast/
======
fallingfrog
That's all well and good but for me learning isn't a continuous process (ha)
but more a series of long periods of confusion followed by breakthroughs. And
how do you know, once you get stuck, how long it will last? Textbooks and
classes are loaded with the kinds of little white lies that get you into
trouble later on. For example: when writing integrals textbooks will often use
the same variable in the integrand and the result. That's wrong, and it's the
only place in mathematics I know of where the same letter is used to mean two
different things in the same equation. But if you don't catch it then you'll
get stuck on the fundamental theorem of calculus. So my question is: how do
you avoid getting stuck?

